

Request HN: Ability to vote or save old posts - tux

Feature request, to be able to vote on or at lease save older posts.
======
ColinWright
If you're going to make a request for a feature, you're asking someone else do
a lot of work that we can assume they have not, until now, thought worthwhile.

So why are you asking? What existing methods have you used to try to
accomplish what you want? What will this give you that you can't accomplish by
some other means?

Why do you think it's worth the time and effort?

For example, why can't you just bookmark the older posts?

